# Back ache during early pregnancy



## lucylu101 (Apr 11, 2008)

I found out last week that I am pregnant and am now 6 weeks on Monday.  I have been having this back pain since before I found out that I was pregnant.  Its a bit like a period pin but without the period.  I am not feeling sick but do have tender breasts.  I had a slight bleed on friday night which had gone by saturday lunchtime.  Am I being paranoid or am I likely to lose my baby?

Any help or advice anyone has will be gratefully received.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

did you see someone about the bleeding? If not you need to see your GP he/she wil probably refer you to an early pregnancy assessment unit

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## lucylu101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Have literally just got back from my doctors.  He poked my tummy and it wasn't sore and asked if i had experienced anymore bleeding which i haven't.  he phoned the epu at my local hospital while i was sat there and omg have an appt for tomorrow morning but am totally petrified .  Am still tender and am sure have felt a bit sck but am sure sicky feeling is just anxiety.  Desperately want everything to be ok.  He said that because i've had a bleed he is taking it seriously tho he said not to worry about it as being tender is a good sign.  Am trying but am finding it impossible not to worry.  Someone help me please I think I'm losing the plot xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

he has done the right thing, you need to be checked out. Once you have seen everything is ok, I'm sure you will feel much better

Let me know how you get on 

Take care x


----------



## lucylu101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Went to the epu today and had scan.  She warned me that as I am only just 6 weeks may not show much and true to form did not show a heartbeat so I have been booked in for another scan next thurs to check viability.  Apparently stages 1 and 2 of development are good i have a yolk  and she could see a black spot on the scan which she said suggested where the bleed had come from, but I also have a fibroid apparently tho am not sure wot that means!      xx


----------

